# "Night" Winner



## Fin (Feb 27, 2014)

Let's join in to give our congratulations to *astroannie* for winning the _Night_ challenge with her entry *Scene Change*. She'll receive the Laureate award, a free month of FoWF and will choose March's theme. 


Feel free to take claim to your anonymous entries here.


----------



## Pandora (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats Astroannie, well done!


----------



## Ethan (Feb 27, 2014)

yes, well done,,enjoyed your piece, a deserved winner! Many congratulations.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations annie! Well done, you.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 27, 2014)

Congratulations to Astro. Though I voted for it I found it interesting that a three-line piece would actually win. Excellent! I thought the last line especially cinched it for me. 
...*drawing forth darkness...* for me evoked three images: 1. that of literal ink 2. a conjuring, a forceful removing from a hidden place and putting out for display... 3.  of the dark interiors of the poet/writer that have a near 'living' essence of their own. 
 Though three lines, it is a one sentence poem. Concise, vivid imagery, and evoking that which is not written but implied. Well done.

*Odysseus Before The Window.-  *though Greek mythology is an oft used base for subject matter, I found this poem lacking in clichéd or overdone melodrama. Fortunately(or unfortunately) upon reading I soon became aware that though title character may have had an ancient name, he was thoroughly modern. What started for me as retelling of an old tale became a fresh outlook upon my own (and I think many a man's) situation. We are settled and yet the call for walkabout, does it ever leave? The comfort of domesticity versus the dangers/adventures/ experiences/opportunities  of... the other which we do not do.... Some fail. And the damage, the debris, the wreckage that is wrought....He sees and Odysseus regrets. 
* 
A night of Passion-  *Bazzy! Bazz Cargo is not a moper. That's right. Chin up! No time for that. Another of the 'short and sweet' variety. No complication here, unless you've got no humor. Learn to throw straight and hard. Loved it.   

http://www.writingforums.com/threads...-quot-Workshop 

These were my choices. Though I could list others, I could only pick three.  Congratulations to all who entered. 

Also... Thank you Fin. You do that which I would not ask of myself. Very selfless of you. Thank you!

Lastly, thank you lasm. _Late Nighter_ was mine. Undoubtedly you were all just dying to know... Lasm, undeserving of so much effort on your part. Your critique was insightful and got me thinking. My screw-up got it posted to the wrong area. Sorry.


----------



## aj47 (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you all.   Kevin, I wanted to comment on what you said.  The layers were intentional and it took a bunch of tweaks for me to have that where I wanted it.

i wanted the sense of conjuring darkness with words, with blackest ink and with a shadowed intent/heart/spirit.   I was thinking this was Poe writing "The Raven" or that type of thing occurring.  Night is a time of day but it's also a frame of mind.

I *really* wanted to write something longer but it wasn't working.  A senryu is what happens when I have an idea and distill it rather than steep it.


----------



## toddm (Feb 28, 2014)

astroannie said:


> Thank you all. Kevin, I wanted to comment on what you said. The layers were intentional and it took a bunch of tweaks for me to have that where I wanted it.
> 
> i wanted the sense of conjuring darkness with words, with blackest ink and with a shadowed intent/heart/spirit. I was thinking this was Poe writing "The Raven" or that type of thing occurring. Night is a time of day but it's also a frame of mind.
> 
> I *really* wanted to write something longer but it wasn't working. A senryu is what happens when I have an idea and distill it rather than steep it.



good work! : )


----------



## bazz cargo (Feb 28, 2014)

> *Originally posted by Kevin.* *A night of Passion-  *Bazzy! Bazz Cargo is not a moper. That's  right. Chin up! No time for that. Another of the 'short and sweet'  variety. No complication here, unless you've got no humor. Learn to  throw straight and hard. Loved it.


Thank you. And thanks to the other two who voted for me.

'Grats to Annie, Much appreciations to Fin.

I am not a poet, but I enjoyed reading these and jostling in the crowd. 

:salut:


----------



## escorial (Mar 1, 2014)

my fav one ..well done astroannie


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 11, 2014)

Yep, well done astroannie.


----------

